# Brown headed parrots



## Malymaz (Oct 11, 2010)

Hello
I was just wondering if there was a Market for hand reared brown heads
Poicephalus cryptoxanthus I only ask because I've let most of my birds rear their own the last few years and was thinking about maybe hand rearing a few again 
Many thanks


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Not so commonly seen as pets, but aparently Brown-Heads have quite nice temperaments & can be good pets, that aren't too loud.


----------



## Malymaz (Oct 11, 2010)

Zoo-Man said:


> Not so commonly seen as pets, but aparently Brown-Heads have quite nice temperaments & can be good pets, that aren't too loud.


All the ones we have handreared in the past have turned out lovely all except one female totally hated me! They have the same temperaments and noise levels as the Senegal, meyers, and red bellies just haven't got the bright yellows blues or oranges of the others in the group


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Malymaz said:


> All the ones we have handreared in the past have turned out lovely all except one female totally hated me! They have the same temperaments and noise levels as the Senegal, meyers, and red bellies just haven't got the bright yellows blues or oranges of the others in the group


Yes, they aren't as colourful as the other Piocephalus. But look at the popularity of Greys.....


----------



## Malymaz (Oct 11, 2010)

Zoo-Man said:


> Yes, they aren't as colourful as the other Piocephalus. But look at the popularity of Greys.....


I personally think the popularity of greys is mostly the talking ability status symbol look at the timneh Not really known for talking ability, ok so a little duller in tail colour but smaller quieter and just as much personality but very hard to come by


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

I often see Brown Heads for sale in a local pet shop within a Garden centre & they seem to be in the shop for many months, whereas other parrots sell faster.

Probably not as appealing as the Sennie for pet purpose I guess.

Is there not a good enough market selling them as parent reared with them not being in abundance on the whole? Oddly enough had a similar conversation last night with he guy who used to run the Poicephalus stud book for the Parrot Society.

Do you also breed Red Bellied Poicephalus? Is so can you let me know via PM in case I dont read this topic again.


----------



## Yugo1 (Feb 28, 2013)

Hi was just wondering if u have any male brown heads for sale as my friend has two hens and would like to breed them if you could help that would be great


----------

